# Happy Birthday Devatoy



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hope you have a Sloooowwwww Birthday :bounce:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEVOTAY!!!!

Here's wishing you a joyous day ending with a completely decadent 5 hour meal with loved ones


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Devotay, best wishes for a happy, healthy year in the slow lane!  

Best regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A very Happy Birthday to you Devotay









Get it? Slow food........Ha... ha.... ha....ppy birthday


----------

